# Chain'd Reaction



## Kusakup (May 31, 2011)

First I would like to thank everyone at ALR Industries for the chance to let me sample this stuff. I'm only going to review it as a pre-workout for the sake of not having it long enough to have any long term experience with it.

*Effectiveness:* This isn't like any pre-workout I took before. I didn't get the "sugar rush" feeling like most pumps gives, instead it was a tapered on to a steady flow of energy. Instead of a savage "I'm going to eat this weight" feeling, I had a more relaxed "one more rep" kind of feeling. It is a nice change in pace. Even now that I am done at the gym for today, I still have a nice little bit of energy.

*Taste:* I recieved the watermelon flavoring and from smelling the tub, I was kinda dreading it. I took 2 scoops and mixed it with 16oz of water and it was kinda think but mixed well. I can only think of one way to describe the taste, Bubblicious Watermelon Bubble Gum. It really tastes just like that gum tastes. Overall, it tastes really good just alittle on the sweet side. Nothing alittle more water can't take care of. 

*Pump:* This really is one of the best pumps, in my honest opinion. Today was my back/tri day and I really couldn't believe how much blood had engorged my muscles. I've tried Superpump 250/Max, N.O Xplode, Jack3d, and they all pale in comparison to the pump I recieved with Chain'd Reaction.

*Overall:* This is a really excellent product as a Pre-Workout even without stacking it with CO or Humapro. The steady flow of energy is a nice change in pace from the over-advertised supplements you see everywhere. The oversweetness is the only flaw I saw with supplement and with a little more water then on label, it would be amazing.

*Long Live ALR Industries*


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 3, 2011)

I am also new to trying Chain'd Reaction. I started with ALRI Humapro after much debate and skepticism. But all my GI issues cleared up within days so I attribute that to finally having issues with whey & milk based protein products.

Taking Humapro + Chain'd Reaction preworkout then WTF the ALRI pre-workout supplement gave me such insane pumps. I was still very much rehabbing my right elbow tendonitis and shoulder tendontis + impingement syndrome so I was not lifting very heavy. 

Although I was just training chest with mostly machines and flyes, very light cable work on triceps and some light DB raises... my entire upperbody was super pumped. Not just chest, delts & tri's but my back, traps & bi's. CRAZY!

My girlfriend just got on board with Humapro, Chain'd Out and Chain'd Reaction. She is a type one diabetic basic fitness trainee and loved the Chain'd Reaction to keep her blood sugar levels stable, no crash from weights throughout cardio! No highs and lows!


----------



## 'Rampage (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting summary.


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

BlackAvenger said:


> I am also new to trying Chain'd Reaction. I started with ALRI Humapro after much debate and skepticism. But all my GI issues cleared up within days so I attribute that to finally having issues with whey & milk based protein products.
> 
> Taking Humapro + Chain'd Reaction preworkout then WTF the ALRI pre-workout supplement gave me such insane pumps. I was still very much rehabbing my right elbow tendonitis and shoulder tendontis + impingement syndrome so I was not lifting very heavy.
> 
> ...


 
BA: Thanks for the first input and realy glad you enjoyed it so far. Its pretty hard to put fat on with it and carb load like a pregnant lady. 

In regard to your lady, HumaPro and diabetes. She really needs to watch her BG close for awhile. HumaPro has an insulin analog in it that is lipolytic (inhibits fat stores and feeds lean mass first) as such I have noted many who are diabetic type 1 or II tend to find themselves needing to cut back on the drugs (sorry pharma, its just well researched and tested nutrition) and consult your doctor of course for any medical questions.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 3, 2011)

Kusakup- That's a legit review there man. I also take Chain'd Reaction daily and have had nothing but good results with it. Taking it pre workout with my pre makes the pump un real! The vascularity is nuts too...overall I love it thus far and will continue to use it


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> BA: Thanks for the first input and realy glad you enjoyed it so far. Its pretty hard to put fat on with it and carb load like a pregnant lady.
> 
> In regard to your lady, HumaPro and diabetes. She really needs to watch her BG close for awhile. HumaPro has an insulin analog in it that is lipolytic (inhibits fat stores and feeds lean mass first) as such I have noted many who are diabetic type 1 or II tend to find themselves needing to cut back on the drugs (sorry pharma, its just well researched and tested nutrition) and consult your doctor of course for any medical questions.


 
Thanks big ALR. We are following her blood glucose very closely. She really knows her body when it becomes symptomatic and will BG check more often than most.

She BG checks pre/post wts/post cardio. She goes with solid food preworkout, takes some CO post weights, then sips on CR during cardio. She'll take HP pwo, maybe adding some more CR then eats solid meal once home usually tilapia & good fats.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 4, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> First I would like to thank everyone at ALR Industries for the chance to let me sample this stuff. I'm only going to review it as a pre-workout for the sake of not having it long enough to have any long term experience with it.
> 
> *Effectiveness:* This isn't like any pre-workout I took before. I didn't get the "sugar rush" feeling like most pumps gives, instead it was a tapered on to a steady flow of energy. Instead of a savage "I'm going to eat this weight" feeling, I had a more relaxed "one more rep" kind of feeling. It is a nice change in pace. Even now that I am done at the gym for today, I still have a nice little bit of energy.
> 
> ...


 
I agree the pumps are not like anything I've used before, No real stims in chain'd reaction so that could be why you didn't feel a rush. How soon before workout did you take it to get those results? I like to use it post workout for its recovery aspects.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone try the unflavored? ..I am putting an order in and might want to try it out.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> Anyone try the unflavored? ..I am putting an order in and might want to try it out.


 
Unflavored is just that unflavored. It still has that powdery silky consitency but will taste like whatever you mix it with. I usually use the watermelon flavor but if I have the unflavored one a little blue razz chain'd out or sour grape HP is great.


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> Unflavored is just that unflavored. It still has that powdery silky consitency but will taste like whatever you mix it with. I usually use the watermelon flavor but if I have the unflavored one a little blue razz chain'd out or sour grape HP is great.



X2 on the blue razz and sour grape! Mix em both, its amazingggg

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 14, 2011)

good to know that! ty


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 15, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> I agree the pumps are not like anything I've used before, No real stims in chain'd reaction so that could be why you didn't feel a rush. How soon before workout did you take it to get those results? I like to use it post workout for its recovery aspects.



Sorry I am so late on this but I waited 35-40 mins before I went to the gym. I had to walk to the gym when it was 95 degrees so maybe it was some of those carbs at work lol.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 15, 2011)

Does this have any stims in it?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jun 15, 2011)

It basically appears to be a jug of carbs.....I mean aside from all the "Matrix blah blah blah." But hey if its "working" giver.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 15, 2011)

Great company! Their jungle warfare was pretty good, but I think the ingredients were changed a bit.  :-/


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 16, 2011)

no stims in it


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 24, 2011)

i'm telling you. Napalm baby


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love this stuff, especially watermelon tastes awesome. Best thing is I'm able to take in carbs without the fat gain I normally get. Seems weird that a carb product would do that but I look and feel better with CR in my diet routine.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 6, 2011)

The thing I love most about CR is the fact that I can take multiple scoops a day and feel full/vascular without having to worry about fat storage. Recently I upped my amount of CR a day and I can totally feel and see the difference in fullness...I wish I could afford 4-5 scoops of this a day lol


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^^ no doubt, 4-5 CR a day would be awesome. Think If you could add in like 40 HP as well. How awesome would that be, not that you should do it but with little fat added in there you would have all your needs met with 2 products. All in all its great stuff, and helped me make some significant changes.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive added another scoop of Chain'D Reaction throughout the day, usually before bed with my HumaPro and I def feel as if I am fuller and have more energy throughout the next day...I am a BIG fan of it as of late. The more scoops you use (3-4 daily) the more you feel full/vascular...soo wish I could take 5-6 scoops a day lol

just my 2 cents


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> Ive added another scoop of Chain'D Reaction throughout the day, usually before bed with my HumaPro and I def feel as if I am fuller and have more energy throughout the next day...I am a BIG fan of it as of late. The more scoops you use (3-4 daily) the more you feel full/vascular...soo wish I could take 5-6 scoops a day lol
> 
> just my 2 cents



Quoted for Truth!


----------

